# Impossible to syringe feed.



## Ogle08 (Dec 16, 2014)

My hedgehog is sick with a Uri. Her symptoms seem to be getting better but she won't eat. The one day she ate nothing, then the next she ate around 15 kibbles and nothing last night again. I can only get a few mealworms into her before she either chews one up and spits it out or refuses them. I've tried syringing her but it seems impossible. She fights with all she has, which is just stressing her out a lot. She won't swallow anything, she just holds it in her mouth and then let's it all drizzle out. I've tried carnivore care, her food ground up and moistened with water, and a wet food version of her food. I already know she doesn't like baby food. 

I'm worried that she will not get better and die. Any suggestions?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you tried Hills A/d? Its prescription food that most vets carry that is easy to syringe feed and most hedgehogs like it.


----------



## Ogle08 (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes. She doesn't like it. I've been getting the carnivore care in better now but she still fights and kicks alot


----------



## Sarahgx__ (Mar 8, 2016)

When I was syringe feeding my hedgehog, Prim, I found it was easiest to wrap her up in a piece of fleece like a burrito and hold her with her belly facing me. This allowed me to place my thumb under her chin and gently hold her from wiggling. I'm not sure what you've tried, but this could be your trick! My vet recommended a mixture of a meat and vegetable baby food but many recommend the Hills A/D. I don't think it really matters if your hedgehog likes it or not, it is for their well being, not their taste buds. Whatever is easiest, and most nutritious, for you to syringe feed I imagine would be your best bet. Good luck! By the end of the first week Prim would bite the syringe when she was ready for more. :lol:


----------



## Ogle08 (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm finding carnivore care works best and I've tried your method but this hog seems to be able to wiggle her way out of anything.


----------



## Ogle08 (Dec 16, 2014)

Beginning to wonder if/when her appetite will come back. Last night she picked up one piece of kibble and crunched it. But didn't eat it. Not sure what that's about.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It can take a week or more for her appetite to come back, just make sure she's getting 20-24 mls of food a day.


----------

